
The next step in presentation design and sharing? - dorianvanbever
Presentation decks are a great way to communicate and share ideas. Imagine a tool mixing the share-ability of Google Slides, with the power of native apps like Keynote or PowerPoint. Up to the expert features of Sketch. Through the integration power of Slack.<p>Please meet Ludus One. We aim at solving the equation, by being the single destination for content creation and sharing. We gather the best of the web in a simple and intuitive tool for everyone - especially professional designers and marketeers.<p>www.ludus.one
======
edotrajan
awesome vision!

~~~
blobinabottle
Thanks! :-)

